# Beagle Magazines (free)



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I still have a couple of boxes of beagle magazines if anyone whose into beagles wants them. There's some Better Beagling, Rabbit Hunter, American Beagler and maybe a few Hounds and Hunting. I think there's close to 200. I'd like to see them go to someone really interested in reading about some of the old hounds, bloodlines, etc. Free. 
Stan
Clarkston, Mi.
248-922-1206


----------

